# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى الفتاة المسلمة >  تحريم الأعمال التي فيها إعانة مباشرة على الربا

## حكاية روووح

تحريم العمل في مؤسسة للصيانة تقدم خدماتها لبنك (إن كان الموظف يقدم خدماته مباشرة للبنك)؛ فإننا نستنتج أنه على سبيل المثال لا الحصر أن العمل كساعي بريد محرم أيضا ـ وهو الذي يوصل يوميا مئات الرسائل التي تحوي عقودا ربوية إلى البنوك ـ وجزء من أجره هو مما يدفعه البنك لمؤسسة البريد، وقس على ذلك العامل في مؤسسة الكهرباء والذي يساهم بالضرورة في إنتاج جزء معلوم من الطاقة لصالح البنوك وغيرها من الوظائف التي تلزم تقديم خدمة مباشرة لبنوك ، فهل كل هذا حرام ؟ جله أو بعضه أو لا؟

نص الجواب


الحمد لله
الربا جرم عظيم ، وذنب كبير ، وقد جاء فيه من الوعيد الشديد ما هو معروف مشهور ، ومن ذلك : لعن آكله وموكله وكاتبه وشاهديه ، كما روى مسلم (1598) عَنْ جَابِرٍ رضي الله عنه قَالَ : لَعَنَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ آكِلَ الرِّبَا ، وَمُؤْكِلَهُ ، وَكَاتِبَهُ ، وَشَاهِدَيْهِ . وَقَالَ : هُمْ سَوَاءٌ .
ولعن الكاتب والشاهد يدل على تحريم الإعانة على الربا بأي وجه من الوجوه .
فمن يعمل في صيانة الأجهزة التي يتم بها تسجيل الربا وتنفيذه ، لا شك أنه معين على الربا .
والعامل في البنك الذي يحمل أوراق الربا ، وينقلها من موظف إلى آخر ، لاشك في كونه معينا على الحرام .
وأما ساعي البريد ، فعمله هو إيصال الرسائل إلى أصحابها ، وقد يكون بداخلها المباح والحرام والطاعة والمعصية ، والغالب هو نقل المباح ، ولهذا لا حرج في عمله ، إلا إن علم أن الرسالة تحوي عقدا أو اتفاقا ربويا ، فليس له إيصالها حينئذ ، لكن هذا مما لا يعلم غالبا ، لكثرة الرسائل وعدم الاطلاع على ما بداخلها ، وكون الرسالة موجهة إلى البنك أو أحد موظفيه لا تعني بالضرورة احتواءها على عقد ربوي .
وأما العامل في شركة الكهرباء فإنه يقدم هذه الخدمة لعامة أهل البلد ، ممن قد يستفيد منها في المباح أو غيره ، ولا يعتبر بذلك معينا إعانة مباشرة للبنك ، بخلاف من يُطلب منه عمل التمديدات للبنك أو إصلاح الأعطال فيه ، فهذا من الإعانة المحرمة ، وقد قال تعالى : (وَتَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْبِرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى وَلَا تَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ) المائدة/2
والله أعلم .

المصدر: الإسلام سؤال وجواب

من نحن



المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

أحوال النساء في الجنة 
ضوابط التواصل بين الجنسين عبر الإنترنت 
آداب وأحكام المطر والرعد والبرق والريح... 
أحكام وآداب صلاة عيد الفطر 
هل يجوز إرجاع الزوجة بعد الطلقة الأولى بدون... 
حكم أكل الفواكه التي فيها مادة كحولية ذاتية 
احكام الاغتسال بعد الاحتلام 
الشك في الطهر من الحيض 
هل كل النساء قوارير 
هل المايكروبليدنج للحواجب حرام

----------

